
Show HN: PubCenter – a RSS archiving service - williamle8300
https://app.pub.center
======
williamle8300
Hello I'm the founder of PubCenter.

The RSS/Atom standards are a really great invention to help syndicate news in
a no-fuss manner. However, a shortcoming is that you can't retrieve older
articles: you can only get a fixed number of latest articles (usually 20
articles... sometimes more if they're generous!)

This is the problem PubCenter is trying to solve. We cache articles from RSS
feeds and save them... allowing you to retrieve any article, at any point in
time.

PubCenter essentially is what Feedly Cloud offers. Or Google Reader's RSS
database (before they went defunct). In our case, we're a non-profit and don't
require any signups or log any user activity. It's just free, and no strings
attached.

How do we make money? The REST API is free, however we have a paid
notifications service that lets you subscribe to an RSS feed and have it
articles delivered via email, SMS, or your custom API endpoint. There's fine-
grained control of this that's easy to manage (see imgur album)^1

Thanks for reading! Let me know if you have any questions here.

[1] [https://imgur.com/gallery/FHweI](https://imgur.com/gallery/FHweI)

------
tzm
Thanks for making this; exactly what I need. Good business model too.

I would pay for a global search filter / API across all feeds or within a
segment. Also, offline support for local caching.

~~~
williamle8300
Thanks for the encouragement!

Can you elaborate on "offline support for local caching?"

------
charlieegan3
Sounds like a good idea - nice to see more RSS projects on HN these days.

Have you thought about a place for users to submit URLs for archiving?

~~~
williamle8300
Yea, just go here ([https://app.pub.center/feed](https://app.pub.center/feed))
and paste an RSS url! You'll see a button to begin indexing that feed.

